
Falcon 9 first stage has landed at LZ-1 - jerryhuang100
https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/754901995970973696
======
abhi3
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12113278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12113278)

